# What are your Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?



## doniad101 (Nov 27, 2006)

TIA!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 27, 2006)

Gilda, Exhibit A, Sumatra Multiple, Cassandre cream blush and Passion


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

A bit late, but...EA and Desire


----------



## sunsational (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

ITA on exhibit A


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Exhibit A.  You must try it!  Sorry I'm late here too, but, what did you end up going with?


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Hey there. I ended up going with NARS Gilda. It goes well with my skin tone and isnt bright...nice and peachy pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for all of your suggestions! Sorry to get back to you so late


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

NARS blushes rock, one of the few that my skin can take & their so pigmented. I like Sin, orgasm, Casino


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

bumping.  I would love more opinions.  my skintone is NC 44


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Anyone?


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Gilda is a perfect pretty flush of color


----------



## neonbright (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_bumping.  I would love more opinions.  my skintone is NC 44_

 
Do Dolce Vita Girl...


----------



## Lapis (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Gilda, Exhibit A, Sumatra Multiple, Cassandre cream blush and Passion_

 
Are Passion and Cassandre discontinued?


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Are Passion and Cassandre discontinued?_

 
I saw them listed on the UK website but they aren't on the US site...


----------



## Lapis (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I saw them listed on the UK website but they aren't on the US site..._

 
well crap I need to ask my dad for my aunt in the UK's number


----------



## braidey (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

you can find passion blush at  beautyandmain.com  All of their stores are discontinuing nars products and they are buy one get one free.  I just recently purchased it.  They have five stores and you just have to call each store until you find what you are looking for. 

I am a NW45/47 and the color does not show up on me.  I would have returned it but all sales are final.


----------



## braidey (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

You can also find Cassandre cream blush on ebay all the time


----------



## Lapis (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_you can find passion blush at  beautyandmain.com  All of their stores are discontinuing nars products and they are buy one get one free.  I just recently purchased it.  They have five stores and you just have to call each store until you find what you are looking for. 

I am a NW45/47 and the color does not show up on me.  I would have returned it but all sales are final._

 
Ok now I have a bunch of questions for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



are their prices the same as Nars? and how much is shipping? oh and did you buy eyeshadows I need the night series


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Dolce Vita and Exhibit A...I'm NC50


----------



## Lapis (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

I just ordered 4 blushes, including my first cream blushes, my sister is going to pick them up later this week and mail them to me, I'm so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spoke with Ashley at Havard Square who was great, she even told me to call another store that would have a better selection but since they didn't answer I called her back, I may call the other store still since I want Passion tho


----------



## Nox (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

I tried Exhibit A yesterday, it was gorgeous!  I've been using Orgasm for so long, I didn't stop to enjoy all the other wonderful shades NARS has to offer.


----------



## braidey (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Ok now I have a bunch of questions for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




are their prices the same as Nars? and how much is shipping? oh and did you buy eyeshadows I need the night series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Their prices are the same as Nars and shipping is $9.00.  They have eyeshadows but I did not buy any.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_Their prices are the same as Nars and shipping is $9.00.  They have eyeshadows but I did not buy any._

 
Thanks I broke down and made 2 orders yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh yeah there's 1 passion left at the Andover store but since they didn't have anything I wanted I didn't order it.
I got Cassandre, Ninotchka, Montenegro and Silvana to try.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neonbright* 

 
_Do Dolce Vita Girl...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto!


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Bump! Can someone list out all of the current Nars blushes that are matte? It seems like every one that I want to buy has shimmer...

tia!


----------



## meela188 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

try taj mahal, it does not have shimmer and its really pretty on me. it looks alarming in the pan but with a light hand it gives me a wonderful glow.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

I'm NC45 and I love Dolce Vita. I also plan on picking up Amour soon - it's a matte peachy-pink. I never heard too much about this one, but I swatched it at Sephora the other day and it's so purty, I must have it! ;p


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

DOLCE VITA BABY, DOLCE VITA!!!!


----------



## shyste (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm NW45 went to Nars and had the artist do my face and she used a beautiful matte blush called Mounia and after I was all excited and ready to buy it was sold out...but try it..it looks awful orangey red but it is beautiful on!


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 21, 2009)

probably dolce vita.


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 27, 2009)

Deep Throat..love it!
orgasm....looks good as a highlighter on me


----------



## proudpiscean (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Fav MATTE NARS blushes for NW45?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neonbright* 

 
_Do Dolce Vita Girl...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I agree Dolce Vita is gorgeous!


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Feb 2, 2009)

Exhibit A and Dolce Vita  - love them both.


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 9, 2009)

I wish I had come in here before buying Lovejoy last nite at sephora. I can barely see it on my face. I'm going to give it another try tonight and if I still feel blah about it I will trade it in for something with a little more pop.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 14, 2009)

Check out this blog. The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: NARS She swatches all the NARS blushes. She also swatched every permanent MAC eyeshadow and some LE... love her! She has a light skintone but it still gives you an idea... and she tells you which ones are matte!


----------



## ninaxmac (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't wait to get Dolce Vita!


----------



## iCandy (Mar 17, 2009)

How come no one posts their makeup looks? How can we understand yoru shade/suggesgestions if we can't see


----------



## prettyplump04 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a question about Exhibit A. I'm looking for a nice red blush to wear when I wear a deep or bright red lip with a very neutral eye. Will Exhibit A be a good blush to match with this type of lippie on NW47 skin?


----------



## Entice (Mar 26, 2009)

Yup IA with Dolce Vita.


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 12, 2010)

Exhibit a ftw!


----------

